# Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Februar 2012)

*Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E


----------



## Gamersware (11. Februar 2012)

*Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Wahnsinn was für eine Materialschlacht, der kann geschätzt weit mehr als 65 Watt passiv, aber ansonsten eher der Bentley unter den Kühlern, mit Vernumpft und Preisleistungsgedanken darf man da nicht ran, Thermalright produziert hochwertig mit entsprechendem Preis.
Übertakten bis zum abrauchen der Spannungswandler...
Mit den 2 Lüftern will der Hardwaredealer um die Ecke bestimmt mehr als 80,- Euro


----------



## OdlG (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

wenn der bei niedriger drehzahl den phanteks schlägt, kaufe ich den hier^^ *däumchen drücken*


----------



## Ryle (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*



> Thermalright produziert hochwertig mit entsprechendem Preis.


Eigentlich ist gerade Thermalright dafür bekannt hochwertige Kühler zum vergleichsweise günstigen Preis anzubieten. Der neue Silverarrow dürfte da keine Ausnahme sein. Ich schätze eher das er sich bei 50-65€ einpendeln wird. Wie die Kühlleistung im Vergleich zu Phantek oder Prolimatech wird, darf aber gespannt abgewartet werden.
Allerdings sollte langsam mal wieder jemand möglichst kompakte Kühler mit geringer Geräuschkulisse entwickeln. Für µATX Boards guckt man zur Zeit ziemlich in die Röhre was gute Kühler anbelangt.


----------



## X Broster (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Was für ein Monstrum, aber sieht sehr schön aus. Von der Thermalright Qualität darf man wie immer überzeugt sein.
Leistungstechnisch dürften die LuKüs an ihre Grenzen zu stoßen, aber immerhin erlaubt Intels 2011er HS Fläche, neue Heatpipe Maße wie diese unglaublichen 8x6mm. 
@mATX
Kühler gibt es auch dafür wie Sand am Meer, Samuel 17, H60, Big Shuriken etc.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Der Kühlblock sieht echt klasse aus 

Aber ganz ehrlich: ich hätte da fast Angst ohne Schutzhandschuhe ins Case zu langen, ich hab sogar schon an normalen Kühlfinnen genug Handrückenhaut verloren


----------



## NotAnExit (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Super! Ich spiele ja schon einige Zeit damit, noch ein paar Grad raus zu holen, meinen Mugen2 raus zu werfen und einen Silver Arrow zu kaufen. Da kommt dieses aufgepeppte Monster gerade recht.


----------



## Gamersware (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Beitrag #4 
Meine Kalkulation:
2 x lüfter 150mm = 27 €
Vorgänger CPU-Kühler = 48 €
-> Gesamt 75 € 
und wer verkauft Inovation billiger? also meine Glaskugel sagt *80 €

*und ich suche schonmal für mini ITX Board mit "bescheuert" nahem PCIe-slot "passiv CPU-Kühler" ich sag nur Z77 Board's werden mit Win8 aus dem Boden spriessen..


----------



## TankCommander (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Vielleicht bekommt mein Silver Arrow dann ein Update  (Nee war nur Spaß)

Bin mal auf die ersten Tests gespannt, besonders wegen den zwei weiteren Heat Pipes. Ein direkter Vergleich würde mich dann interessieren.


----------



## Westcoast (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

die befestigungsmethode beim silverarrow ist nicht optimal. hätte man besser regeln können. mittlere schraube der befestigung dreht sich um die eigene achse und der kühler hat zuviel spiel. bei noctua ist man auf der besseren seite, auch wenn der D14 bischen mehr kostet.


----------



## Rizoma (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

schade hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich mit meinen SilverArrow gewartet und den neuen mir geholt. Aber was solls der Alte ist auch nen klasse Luftkühler.


----------



## Sanyassin (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Ein Preisunterscheid von 25-30€ zum "alten" KLassenprimus Silver Arrow ist eher nicht zu erwarten.

Gerade in den letzten Monaten/Jahren hat sich Thermalright da deutlich von den anderen Anbietern abgesetzt.

Auch wenn es von Noctua (D14 ist kein echter Konkurrent zum Silver Arrow "alt"  - zu hohe Streuung in der Qualität) 
und anderen Anbietern  kostenlose Aufrüstsätze gibt (zB 1156 oder jetzt 2011), da zahle ich doch lieber weniger Geld 
bei der Anschaffung (Silver Arrow "alt") und kaufe dann günstig  die 2011er Aufrüstsätze. Liege ich preislich immer noch 
drunter und habe die bessere Kühlleistung, aber auf jeden Fall das bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Daher kann ich mir schwerlich vorstellen, dass der "neue" nun auf einmal 25-30€ teurer sein soll als zuvor.

Sollte dieses Prachtstück (nach dem es ja aussieht) unter 70.-€ liegen und die Kühl-Performance über dem des
"alten" Silver Arrow, dann gibt es keinen Grund einen anderen Kühler zu kaufen.

Warten wir die Tests und die Verfügbarkeit ab...


----------



## Fanatix (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Was ein Monster! Aber eer gefällt mir trotz der Größe noch relativ gut. Mal abwarten wie die Kühlleistung wird..


----------



## TankCommander (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Ich hoffe auf einen direkten Vergleich. Alt vs. Neu


Hier noch weitere Informationen zum TY150

http://www.pc-cooling.de/Luefter/Thermalright/200200119/Thermalright+TY+150+-+150+mm+L%FCfter.html

Glaube das ich den neuen Silver Arrow mit den TY150 Lüftern nicht mehr in mein Gehäuse bekomme!


----------



## henk (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*



> Einer der beiden TY-140-Lüfter mit 140 Millimeter wurde durch einen größeren TY-150-Lüfter mit 150 Millimeter ersetzt



Auch der zweite Lüfter ist kein TY-140, sondern der neue TY-141.


----------



## Yutshi (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*



OdlG schrieb:


> wenn der bei niedriger drehzahl den phanteks schlägt, kaufe ich den hier^^ *däumchen drücken*


 
Wenn man grob schätzt, wird der Endpreis inkl. Lüfter nicht so extrem vom dem einer Corsair H100 entfernt sein, oder?
Und ich schätze ebenso, dass die Kühlleistung einer H100 höher sein mag...

Am Ende entscheidet aber dennoch der Geschmack.


----------



## Jarafi (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Sieht ja sehr gut aus.

Ein Vergleich zu einer Hydro von Corsair wäre sicher Interessant!


----------



## Rixx (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Glaube das ich den neuen Silver Arrow mit den TY150 Lüftern nicht mehr in mein Gehäuse bekomme!




in mein Gehäuse mit Window Kit nur mit drücken


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*



Yutshi schrieb:


> Wenn man grob schätzt, wird der Endpreis inkl. Lüfter nicht so extrem vom dem einer Corsair H100 entfernt sein, oder?
> Und ich schätze ebenso, dass die Kühlleistung einer H100 höher sein mag...
> 
> Am Ende entscheidet aber dennoch der Geschmack.


 

Naja, ist ja nicht nur eine Geschmacksfrage, schließlich muss man entweder genug Platz im Gehäuse haben um einen Kühler wie den SilverArrow SB-E unterzubekommen oder ein kompatibles Gehäuse für eine H100, denn überall hat die auch keinen Sinn. Passen würde die H100 sicher "fast" überall aber meine Erfahrung ist leider das es mir den Luftstrom im Gehäuse kaputt gemacht hat, daher die Sinnfrage.
Bei solchen Luftkühlern hat man möglicherweise 2-5°C schlechtere Ergebnisse, dafür spart man sich das nervige klackern der Pumpe, was wohl bei der H100 wieder häufiger Auftritt, aber das Für und Wider wurde ja genügend beleuchtet. (Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass eine H100 im selben Szenario wie normale Luftkühler mithalten kann, sprich selber Lüfter, selbe Drehzahl, Luft aus dem inneren des Gehäuses, mag sein das die H100 besser ist, ihre Vorgänger haben mich nicht überzeugt.)

BTW glaube ich nicht das der Preis im Bereich einer H100 liegt, die 140er Lüfter gabs schon für 5€ einzeln zu kaufen, ich tippe eher auf ~70€.


----------



## Braineater (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Schöner Kühler, bin gespannt wie der sich gegen den HR-02 und den alten Silver Arrow schlägt


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*



Yutshi schrieb:


> Wenn man grob schätzt, wird der Endpreis inkl. Lüfter nicht so extrem vom dem einer Corsair H100 entfernt sein, oder?
> Und ich schätze ebenso, dass die Kühlleistung einer H100 höher sein mag...
> 
> Am Ende entscheidet aber dennoch der Geschmack.


 

Naja, ist ja nicht nur eine Geschmacksfrage, schließlich muss man entweder genug Platz im Gehäuse haben um einen Kühler wie den SilverArrow SB-E unterzubekommen oder ein kompatibles Gehäuse für eine H100, denn überall hat die auch keinen Sinn. Passen würde die H100 sicher "fast" überall aber meine Erfahrung ist leider das es mir den Luftstrom im Gehäuse kaputt gemacht hat, daher die Sinnfrage.
Bei solchen Luftkühlern hat man möglicherweise 2-5°C schlechtere Ergebnisse, dafür spart man sich das nervige klackern der Pumpe, was wohl bei der H100 wieder häufiger Auftritt, aber das Für und Wider wurde ja genügend beleuchtet. (Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass eine H100 im selben Szenario wie normale Luftkühler mithalten kann, sprich selber Lüfter, selbe Drehzahl, Luft aus dem inneren des Gehäuses, mag sein das die H100 besser ist, ihre Vorgänger haben mich nicht überzeugt.)

BTW glaube ich nicht das der Preis im Bereich einer H100 liegt, die 140er Lüfter gabs schon für 5€ einzeln zu kaufen, ich tippe eher auf ~70€, bzw. weniger denn m.M.n. steht der Silver Arrow nur in Konkurenz zum Noctua NH-D14 welcher um die 70€ kostet, dafür mit 2 hochwertigen Lüfter a 20€ das Stück kommt. Demnach sollte der SA-SB-E maximal 60€ kosten dürfen, denn diese Lüfter können sich keinesfalls mit denen von Noctua messen, höchstens optisch. xD

Oh Update: Preis beim Händler ~65€, da lag ich ja nicht schlecht.  ^^


----------



## elohim (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Thermalright TY-140 >>> Noctua P14

Und hier kommen ohnehin andere Lüfter zum Einsatz (TY-141/TY-150)


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Yutshi (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass eine H100 im selben Szenario wie normale Luftkühler mithalten kann, sprich selber Lüfter, selbe Drehzahl, Luft aus dem inneren des Gehäuses, mag sein das die H100 besser ist, ihre Vorgänger haben mich nicht überzeugt.


 Du magst Recht haben, aber glauben kann ich das derzeit nicht. Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich gesehen habe, wie ein 990X von einer H50 im Idle auf ca. 30-35°C gekühlt wird, und selbst unter Last die 45°C nicht übersteigt, dann habe ich, hoffentlich verständliche, Zweifel, dass der oder ein ähnlicher Kühler effektiver zu Werke geht, als eine Hydro.

Nichtsdestotrotz wäre mal ein direkter Vergleich einiger Highend-Kühler (Luft) mit kompakten WaKü´s wünschenswert, oder?


----------



## S!lent dob (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Hmm, 2 Lüfter mit unterschiedlicher Höhe und noch unterschiedlicher Drehzahl? klingt für mich nach viel Verwirbelung und viel Lärm.
Ob das die Kühlleistung kompensiert wird sich wohl zeigen müssen, aber ich denke nicht das der wie der SA für silent Freunde was sein könnte.


----------



## elohim (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

@Silentdob: siehe Noctua D14, eine Unterschiedliche Größe spielt lautstärketechnisch erfahrungsgemäss keine Rolle.

@Yutshi: Corsair Hydro Series H80 Liquid-Cooling System or More Water for Processors!. Page 3 - X-bit labs

das ist mit ausblasenden Lüftern: bei ähnlicher Lautstärke ist hier der Archon deutlich besser.
 mit frischer Luft von aussen schneiden KompaktWaküs aber ein paar Grad besser ab, wobei hier natürlich auch der Airflow und die CaseTemperaturen (VGA) entsprechend leiden...


----------



## wobbes (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

gibt es bei PC Cooling = 64,99€ ....


----------



## Raketenjoint (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

man sieht den Unterschied zwischen neuer und alter Revision doch schon bei dem True Spirit. Kaum niedrigere Temperaturen, aber dafür lauter. Und irgendwie verletze ich mich an den Lamellen. Aber das tut nichts zur Sache. Aber warum müssen die Farben immer so grässlich sein?


----------



## mrfloppy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

der ist ja schon erhältlich, jemand schon erfahrung mit dem gesammelt ob es sich wirklich lohnt 15 eus mehr auszugeben gegenüber seinem vorgänger???


----------



## henk (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Hier gibt's nen Test: Klick


----------



## ali-992 (1. März 2012)

Bestimmt ein geiler Luftkühler, aber da ich mir einen SB-E Xeon mit 150 Watt TDP holen will, bin ich über meine H100 froh.


----------



## TZocker (1. März 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Kurze Info:

Ich hab den alten Silver Arrow auf eienm 2600k und habe ein upgrade auf 2 Ty-150 Lüfter Durch geführt.

Im Vergleich zu den alten ty 140 sind die ty 150 wesentlich leiser (hörbar aber nicht so nerfig wie die Ty 140)  bei gleicher kühllast (1bis 4 grad Kühler bei gleicher Drehzahl ca 600rpm) unter vollast 3,8 ghz wahr das gleiche zu erkenen wie im Leerlauf.

Leerlauf ~ 32 °C
5h Skyrim mit Hd mod: ~36°C

Montage: Wahr relativ einfach Klammern und Lüftertauschen. Was Zu beachten ist wie enorm hoch die TY-150 sind!!! Sie haben min einen 1 cm hohen Rand der meistens im Weg mit dem Gehäusedeckel ist 
Die Ty 150 können nicht gedreht werden da sie 2 abgeflachte seiten haben daruaf ist zu auchten bei der montage da man sonst die erst wieder drehen muss 

Also in meien Bitfenix Colossus Passten die lüfter Grad so mit leichter gewalt hinnein sind ca 0,2-0,5 mm² zu hoch 

Zudem lösten sie den Cpu-Fan error aus das kommt dadurch das sie zu langsam drehen ist relativ schnell behoben kurz setting im Uefi ändern und gut ist ^^.

Irgend wann werde ich es noch ausprobieren 3 Lüfter an den alten Silver Arrow zu montieren xD (hab ja die alten noch)


----------



## elohim (5. März 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E CPU-Kühler | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests


----------



## mrfloppy (5. März 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

naja wenn ich das richtig sehe, kommt der aber an die kühlleistung des alten silver arrow aber nicht ran, kann man sich ja 20 eus sparen nimmt den alten und hat nen ticken mehr kühlleistung oder??? steig da nicht ganz durch in dem einen test ist der alte besser woanders der neue, was würdet ihr wählen wenns einer der beiden sein soll???


----------



## elohim (5. März 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

der neue ist besser wenn man ihn mit gedrosselten Lüftern betreiben möchte, der alte ist minimal besser bei voller Drehzahl. Ausserdem hat der neue die etwas laufruhigeren Lüfter. Auf LGA2011 mit dem großen IHS wird der neue noch ne Ecke besser abschneiden. Wenn dich die gennannten Punkte nicht nicht betreffen, dann nimm den alten.


----------



## mrfloppy (5. März 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

naja, ich möchte meinen proz schon gern wieder auf 4,1 ghz takten, was mit dem alpenföhn brocken nicht ganz möglich ist aufgrund der temps, die corsair H80 hab ich zurückgeschickt da die wie bei vielen hier im net anfing zu rattern wie blöd die pumpe ! nun suche ich einen guten luftkühler der absolut gut kühlt und einer hydro serie sehr nahe oder ebenbürtig ist ! gibts denn noch leistungsstärkere luftkühler als diese beiden, oder lohnt sich da die suche dann nicht weil sich da nicht viel tut in den temps?


----------



## elohim (5. März 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

siehe Test, da tut sich in der Tat nicht viel:
Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E CPU-Kühler | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

Zwischen den Top Kühlern wie Alpenföhn K2, Silver Arrow, Silver Arrow SBE, Noctua D14, Phanteks liegen vielleicht 1-2°C. Der Phanteks ist vermutlich ganz knapp der leistungsstärkste hat aber die schlechtesten Serienlüfter. Der D14 hat keine PWM Lüfter. Daher würde ich, wenn du nicht noch extra in Lüfter investieren willst wohl einen der übrigen drei empfehlen. Der alte Silver Arrow hat klar das beste P/L Verhältnis was High End Kühler angeht. Der Silver Arrow SBE hat mMn  die besten Lüfter.


----------



## mrfloppy (5. März 2012)

*AW: Thermalright: Neuer Twin-Tower-Kühler Silver Arrow SB-E*

nagut danke, hab mir jetzt den neuen silver arrow bestellt, ma schauen wie weit ich takten kann mit dem  ! wenn der evtl auf den neuen sockel noch stärker ist wie du geschrieben hattest warum nicht !?! evtl werd ich ja auch irgendwann mal umsteigen




SOOO, hab den heute bekommen und der einbau ist das allerletzte ! hab auch mal laut bedienungsanleitung mal die WLP verteilt aber die temps sind schon was seltsam, sonst  war immer der erste kern der heißeste nun sind es kern 2 und 4. mit der kompakt wakü hatte ich bei 4,1 ghz temps von 66°, nun hab ich bei 3,8 ghz um die 70° ??? hatte mir mehr von dem versprochen ehrlich gesagt! oder kann man den prozzi isolieren durch zuviel WLP??? hab nach bedienungsanleitung nen punkt auf cpu und nen punkt auf den kühler !

ok, hat sich erledigt, nach anleitung mit der WLP ist fürn ar... , nochmal neu schön dünn nur über den prozi gezogen und gut 4° kühler als vorher !  eigentlich nicht schlecht das ding, an die H60 kommt der allemal und H80 jetzt mit vernünftig verteilter WLP nahe dran


----------

